# Speedsolving Monthly Competition - 2009 06



## Jude (Jun 1, 2009)

So, here's how this competition works. I'll post 24 scrambles a month (generated by CCT), and you solve each one and take a 22/24 average. For those of you who don't know how, take off your best and worst times out of the 24 solves, and then take the mean average of the remaining 22. Programs like CCT (temporarily hosted here) can work this out for you, with a little bit of fiddling with the settings (changing the average from 10/12 --> 22/24). Also, this can obviously be done manually too, or even easier by a program such as excel. The results will be edited into this post as they come in, and then numbered at the end of the month so you can see where you came.

*NOTE*: Post your results in this thread in the form

```
Name: Average (Best time, Worst time)
```


P.S. This is just for the 3x3x3 speedsolve. If you want to do other events, do them in AvGalen's weekly competition.

Thanks, Jude.

*Scrambles for June*
1. B F' L2 B' U' B2 R2 B' D L U B2 F D' U B2 F' D' R2 D U L2 R B' D2
2. B' D2 R B2 D2 B2 F L2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' R B' U' L' U2 L' R2 D L R2 F D
3. D' L B D' R2 F' R U' B2 D B2 U' B D F' D L2 U2 F L' D' U2 B' F D2
4. D2 U2 B L' R' B2 F2 R B D' U L2 D' U' L' R2 F2 R2 B F R' U2 L2 D2 L'
5. B2 L2 D R F L' R' D2 U2 R F2 L' B' F R2 D2 L2 R D2 F2 R' D2 L2 R D'
6. B2 F' U' R U' F2 R2 D' U2 F' D U2 L' R F D2 U2 L R' B F2 L2 U2 B2 F2
7. B' D U' R' D L2 R D2 U2 B2 U B' F' D U F R2 U' B D2 U' R B' U B2
8. R2 F U2 R U2 F L' R' B' F2 D2 F' L2 F D2 U2 B2 F' D' U2 F' D2 U' L' R'
9. L' R' B' L F D U' L' B' F2 U2 L' R' B F' L R2 U B2 R D2 L' R B2 U
10. U2 L' R' B' F' L' U B2 D B2 R2 D U2 L' D' L B2 F D' B' F2 R F' L' F'
11. D R2 B' D' U R B' F' L' F2 L2 U' B' D' U B2 F U' L' B2 U B2 F2 D2 L'
12. L' R' D2 U2 R2 U' F2 D2 U2 R D' B' F2 D F' L2 D2 B F' L R F2 L' R2 B
13. B' L2 B2 R' F D' F2 R' D B' D R2 B' L R2 B2 F L2 D U2 B D B' U F'
14. F2 L2 B F2 R' D' U R' F2 D' F L' R2 D2 B2 D2 U B2 F' L U F D2 U L
15. L' R2 D' L' B F2 D' R F D2 B2 F2 L' R2 D2 L' R2 B2 F' D' U2 R2 U' L2 D
16. D2 F2 L R2 U2 F' D B' F D L R2 D2 F' R B F2 R2 U B' L2 U2 B F D2
17. D U2 R B2 U2 F L2 R2 U F2 L2 R' D L2 R' F D' U2 B L' D' B2 F' L' R
18. B F' D2 B2 F2 D' B2 D L2 R2 B2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' D' L D' U2 R' U2 B2 D U2
19. L2 F' L' R D L' D F' D2 B' F L2 F2 R B F2 U F2 L' R F' D' U' F2 R2
20. B' D2 B' F' L2 R' U B F2 L R2 B F' U B F D' U2 L2 R' F2 L' R' B' F2
21. R D2 B2 F2 L B' F2 D R2 B F2 D U2 L2 U2 R B2 F' U L2 D F2 D' L2 B2
22. B2 F' D2 R B' D B' D2 U R2 U L B' R B L R D B' U' B' F2 D2 U' B2
23. B' F L' D' U L D2 F U2 B2 F L B2 L B U' B' D' U2 B2 F2 R B' D2 U2
24. L D' U' L2 R' U' F D' U' B F' D' L R' D2 U2 L' B2 F' R2 D' R D F U'


*Results for June*

Erik Akkersdijk:11.68 (9.31, 17.68)
Fazrulz: 12.16 (8.67, 15.45)
Escher: 13.08 (10.33, 16.58)
Simon Crawford: 13.74 (10.83, 17.61)
Anthony Searle: 15.11 (11.56, DNF)
Ellis: 16.06 (13.23, 19.00)
Tortin: 16.12 (12.95, 19.46)
Maarten Smit: 16.25 (12.02, 18.90)
rickcube: 17.50 (14.24, 21.00)
Patrick Jason Lim: 17.60 (14.33, DNF)
Brian Yu: 17.95 (14.31, 23.41)
Justin Jaffray: 18.84(15.36, 24.47)
Daniel De Vera: 18.91 (23.58, 15.80)
Maximilian Neitzel: 19.59 (15.70, 27.38)
Lord Voldemort: 20.03 (15.41, 24.63)
John Lee: 20.27 (18.38, 24.78)
Justice Clark: 20.38 (16.21, 24.37)
Jackson Warley: 21.03 (17.23, 25.47)
Cornelius Dieckmann: 22.63 (18.06, 36.80)
AVG: 22.91 (15.91 28.81)
Alifianto Adi: 25.13 (19.17, 32.36)
Edam: 25.68 (19.68, 29.40)
SoccerKing813: 26.55 (17.52, 36.26)
Mike Hughey: 27.97 (20.42, 36.48)
Mats B: 51.50 (37.91, 71.62)


----------



## byu (Jun 1, 2009)

Brian Yu
17.95 (14.31, 23.41)


----------



## Erik (Jun 1, 2009)

Erik Akkersdijk:
11.68, (9.31, 17.68)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 1, 2009)

Maarten Smit

16.25 (12.02, 18.90)

Yay


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh wow

20.03 (15.41, 24.63)

If only I didn't sand my cube, it's turning horribly now...
But I think I'm sub-20 once my cube gets normal again.


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Jun 2, 2009)

Alifianto Adi

25.13 (19.17, 32.36)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 2, 2009)

Simon Crawford

13.74 (10.83, 17.61)

Not bad. Haven't been practising much.


----------



## Edam (Jun 2, 2009)

Average: 25.68
Standard Deviation: 2.45
Best Time: 19.68
Worst Time: 29.40

not great. my f2l times are slipping a bit.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 3, 2009)

Mats B: 51.50 (37.91, 71.62)

5 seconds better than May. 2 60+, 2 40-


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 3, 2009)

short results: *Jun: 22.91 (15.91 28.81)*
long results: 

I did all of the monthlies in a row, twice.
I did the first 3 months with keyhole+4LLL, then had a small break, then did the last 3 months with keyhole+4LLL
After that I took a small break and did all 6 months with regular F2L and (almost) 3LLL

Conclusions:
1) Warming up helps for keyhole, but not for regular F2L
2) Keyhole+4LLL is still faster for me than F2L+3LLL
2) I have very inconsistent solves, but very consistent averages
3) When the sunlight is going and the temperature starts dropping I start sucking (final average, jun F2L)

*Keyhole + 4LLL
Jan: 23.54 (18.46 34.11)*; 24.97 19.40 24.59 21.66 24.18 27.38 22.22 23.22 18.46 27.19 22.31 26.47 34.11 23.34 21.58 23.02 24.88 22.33 21.84 23.86 22.75 22.13 27.86 20.66
*Feb: 23.64 (19.91 28.33)*; 23.41 27.08 21.58 22.65 19.91 22.46 22.52 25.19 24.63 21.94 21.55 23.72 22.13 28.11 21.50 24.15 24.21 20.66 28.33 21.78 24.61 21.33 27.34 27.46
*Mar: 22.89 (19.21 27.41)*; 23.90 19.21 24.53 26.03 23.53 24.09 24.52 22.69 21.55 20.75 20.50 24.97 20.97 21.50 27.41 23.28 19.91 22.30 24.91 23.81 21.72 21.77 25.58 20.77
*Apr: 23.79 (18.80 29.83)*; 29.83 27.83 22.52 27.16 22.88 24.13 22.97 20.03 18.80 22.30 26.50 23.65 24.86 25.56 22.90 23.00 26.03 23.46 23.25 25.58 22.99 20.96 23.53 21.18
*May: 22.97 (19.44 27.09)*; 20.15 20.84 21.96 20.27 22.78 26.19 23.30 22.66 25.21 21.75 22.40 23.59 22.28 26.91 24.02 27.09 25.36 19.44 21.47 23.71 20.84 21.61 25.80 22.15
*Jun: 22.91 (15.91 28.81)*; 22.69 21.97 20.94 19.41 23.86 24.18 22.36 28.34 24.97 23.78 22.94 23.83 23.22 24.68 21.48 20.18 19.03 21.91 15.91 28.81 24.88 22.72 24.53 22.19

*F2L + almost 3LLL
Jan: 23.76 (19.77 28.52)*; 26.68 21.99 22.97 21.00 21.90 23.36 26.66 23.75 24.63 23.15 24.09 23.94 28.52 24.71 24.84 21.34 19.77 24.68 23.80 27.61 26.13 21.55 23.31 20.63
*Feb: 24.02 (14.84 39.75)*; 25.83 20.08 22.96 39.75 23.46 25.27 27.11 29.09 27.69 23.58 24.94 21.72 21.94 23.68 17.16 29.81 23.00 24.59 21.69 19.96 14.84 21.50 26.83 26.47
*Mar: 23.48 (18.34 1:01.13)*; 20.56 24.94 1:01.13 32.66 23.53 22.66 22.63 18.34 24.96 20.28 20.53 27.81 23.31 21.74 20.65 23.52 20.55 24.68 26.21 23.25 26.55 23.47 18.53 23.61
*Apr: 23.89 (17.75 29.55)*; 23.77 26.38 19.25 25.55 20.44 20.94 29.55 25.84 22.88 24.00 27.50 29.21 22.43 24.21 24.09 25.19 26.15 25.22 23.96 17.75 22.08 23.66 21.81 21.00
*May: 23.80 (17.97 29.97)*; 25.05 24.09 21.05 22.72 25.31 25.15 24.11 26.33 19.97 21.63 22.55 22.94 25.41 26.77 27.46 22.05 24.90 17.97 23.40 18.97 24.47 29.97 23.68 25.56
*Jun: 25.53 (16.21 56.28)*; 23.78 31.18 23.18 27.68 56.28 34.30 23.27 25.50 22.09 27.81 25.65 23.44 16.21 20.55 25.93 24.13 23.03 25.90 23.63 28.11 25.02 21.55 28.02 27.93


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 3, 2009)

17.50 (14.24, 21.00)


----------



## Faz (Jun 5, 2009)

Damnit Erik 

12.16 (8.67, 15.45)

Results from the past competitions

January: 14.21
February: 12.73
March: 12.93
April: 12.52
May: 12.09 
June: 12.17

Hmm, I expect sub 12 next month.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 5, 2009)

Damn. Just thought that could do it but  40 sec times for warmup  SO BAD  I'll try it when I'm more awake  (just waked up)

// So... 
Uku K: 32.87 (17.39, 43.11)

at the first I got this magical big pop.. 3 pieces went  Luckily they flew on a table. so 43 sec 
Second was Y perm  I'm still not used to hit this spacebar (laptop was so muvh better) and after those new PLLs  Like I'm not sure if they do the job 
Bad times mostly cause I had too many G perms.. which I have to do with 2-look :S
After the times went better and new PB single and RA 12 too


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 7, 2009)

Justin Jaffray: 18.84(15.36, 24.47)

What just happened here? Last week I was having trouble with sub 20, now this? Something just clicked I guess.


----------



## patrickjason91 (Jun 13, 2009)

Patrick Jason Lim: 17.60 (14.33, DNF)

Hahaha..my PB average of 24...hope to improve next time..


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 13, 2009)

Cornelius Dieckmann: 22.63 (18.06, 36.80)

bah  ... 2 pops ... too much sup23


----------



## Tortin (Jun 13, 2009)

16.12 (12.95, 19.46) Was hoping for sub 16.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 13, 2009)

26.55 (17.52, 36.26)

Not bad. Cube is not turning really fast at this time, so it made me go slow and look ahead.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2009)

27.97 (20.42, 36.48)

Wow, so bad. I was afraid until the end that I might go over 28. I had 5 solves over 30, 4 more over 29. I was averaging sub-27 warming up for these. 

Thanks, Mats, for allowing me to not be last place.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 22, 2009)

Anthony Searle:
15.11 (11.56, DNF)

Terrible. 6 times were over 16, and I had a DNF.
I will destroy this next month.


----------



## John Lee (Jun 23, 2009)

John Lee: 20.27 (18.38, 24.78)


----------



## Ellis (Jun 23, 2009)

John Hallmark: 16.06 (13.23, 19.00)

Good average, no complaints. I haven't really practiced 3x3 in weeks and these were my first solves of the day (and probably the last for the week).


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 23, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> 27.97 (20.42, 36.48)
> 
> Wow, so bad. I was afraid until the end that I might go over 28. I had 5 solves over 30, 4 more over 29. I was averaging sub-27 warming up for these.
> 
> Thanks, Mats, for allowing me to not be last place.



Be my guest 
Actually you were not last even if it wasn't for me either.


----------



## Escher (Jun 23, 2009)

Rowan Kinneavy

13.08 (10.33, 16.58)

General SD was 1.04, best RA of 5 was 12.27, and RA of 12 was 12.90. Not that great, nice single though. It's way, way too hot and sticky here to think properly (at least for me ).


----------



## Max Neitzel (Jun 23, 2009)

Maximilian Neitzel: 19,59 (15.70, 27.38)

Yes I made it sub 20!


----------



## Jebediah54 (Jun 23, 2009)

Justice Clark: 20.38 (16.21, 24.37)

Wow, that was a pretty good average... 1 under half the solves sub-20, and plenty of those are sub-19!

Immediately after this average, I decided to round it out to 25 and got a new PB!


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 24, 2009)

Jackson Warley
Avg. 21.03
Best: 17.23
Worst: 25.47


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 24, 2009)

Daniel De Vera
Average: 18.91 (23.58, 15.80)


----------

